# *** Mr. Olympia 2005 Info ***



## Arnold (May 5, 2005)

*When: * 

The Olympia Weekend will be held on October 13-16, 2005 

*Where: * 

The Olympia Weekend is hosted by the city of Las Vegas, at the Orleans Hotel and at the Orleans Arena. The Las Vegas Convention Center will be host to the Olympia Expo and to some of the events. 

*Hotel Info:* 

The Orleans Hotel has a special rate for Olympia fans. Much more information will be forthcoming very soon. Of course, there are many other hotels to choose from.

*Ordering Tickets:*

VIP Tickets will be available by calling (866) 725-7606 or emailing vip@2005olympia.com. 
The VIP package should include: 

*Schedule of Events: * 

All times are approximate until official times come out. 
Thursday, October 13 

*1:00pm* 
Olympia Press Conference
A chance to meet all of the competitors of all four events, and a chance to ask your favorite bodybuilder or fitness competitor questions. This event is usually packed, so come early! At the Orleans Hotel, Free to the Public 

*7:00pm* 
Meet the Olympians
Come say hello to the Olympians at the Orleans Hotel from 7 - 10pm. VIP Ticketholders only from 7 - 8 pm. After 8pm, the event is free to the public. 


*Friday, October 14* 

*9:00am* Olympia Expo
Hundreds of exhibiters show off the latest sports nutrition products, where you can get tons of samples, great prices, and see fitness and bodybuilder competitors where they will sign autographs. This event is located at the Las Vegas Covention Center. The expo is open from 9am to 10:30am to industry professionals only. 

After 10:30am, it is open to the general public, and will close to 6pm. 

*11:00am* 
Women's Prejudging Competitions
Located in the Las Vegas Convention Center stage, prejuding will include Fitness round one and two, Figure round one, Womens bodybuilding round one and two. 

*7:00pm* 
Figure, Fitness & Ms. Olympia Finals

The contests begins at 7:00pm at the Orleans Arena, where the best of the best in fitness and women's bodybuilding battle it out. 


*Saturday, October 15*

*9:00am*
Olympia Expo
Hundreds of exhibiters show off the latest sports nutrition products, where you can get tons of samples, great prices, and see fitness and bodybuilder competitors where they will sign autographs. This event is located at the Las Vegas Covention Center. The expo is open from 9am to 10:30am to industry professionals only. After 10:30am, it is open to the general public, and will close to 6pm. 

*12:00pm* 
Mr. Olympia Prejudging
The event begins at noon at the Orleans Arena. This is where you compare the best of the best in men's bodybuilding. Tickets are $50. 

*6:45pm*
Mr. Olympia Finals
The Finals begin at 6:45pm at the Orlenas Arena. This bodybuilding contest is the king of all contests, where the best will be crowned. 

*10:00pm* 
Olympia Victory Party
After the Mr. Olympia finals, at 10pm, in one of the new ballrooms at the Orleans Arena, where you can have a good time. VIP Ticketholders attend at no charge. For non-VIP ticketholders, there will be an admission. 

After Hours Party
There will be various parties, which will be announced as info comes up. 


*Sunday, October 16* 

*10:00am* 
Olympia Seminar
The competitors recount their feelings and experiences of the weekend. This event is from 10am to 12am.


----------



## musclepump (May 5, 2005)

Ms. Olympia scares me


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2005)

The official press release for the 2005 Olympia Weekend from Team Flex


----------



## musclepump (May 6, 2005)

Whatever happened to moving the Mr. O around the world? That would be more entertaining than Vegas every year.


----------



## BritChick (May 6, 2005)

Hell, I have NO problem going back to Vegas over and over again.


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to moving the Mr. O around the world? That would be more entertaining than Vegas every year.



Most of the money made at pro shows is from the sponsors, therefore moving around the world would not be a good financial decision.


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2005)

me neither.


----------



## musclepump (May 6, 2005)

I've never been to Vegas. Waiting til I'm 21.


----------



## JoeR. (Oct 4, 2005)

does it come on ppv?


----------



## musclepump (Oct 4, 2005)

Usually


----------

